# How to connect PVC to water meter?



## bluegroove (Mar 15, 2016)

I need to replace the main water line from the meter at the street to the house. I'm not sure where to connect to the meter or with what type fittings. I will post some pics


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

ok will wait for pics...


----------



## bluegroove (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm gessing I can unscrew "a" and connect to that?
oops. picture truobles


----------



## bluegroove (Mar 15, 2016)

here we go


----------



## bluegroove (Mar 15, 2016)

heres the pipes and the top of the meter


----------



## bluegroove (Mar 15, 2016)

so can I unscrew "a" ?

is "b" the input to the meter? It goes right up into the center of the meter. I'm assuming 'a' is output cuz it points towards the house


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Need to find the leader pipe usually 3 to five5 feet long,from the meter its usually dense copper with an adapter at the end what your showing in the picture is an extension bridge to raise the meter.


----------



## bluegroove (Mar 15, 2016)

So I have to dig a few feet more to find that I guess? Is the leader pipe laying horizontally?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... I'd recommend pex or hdp over pvc all day long,....


----------



## SHEPLMBR (Mar 4, 2016)

hdp is way to go...no joints


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

recommend sch 80 pvc stronger than pex, not sure in your area but down here we have to sleeve pex in the ground with sch 40 pvc and correct bedding. not a fan of pex


----------



## bluegroove (Mar 15, 2016)

I've spoken with 4 diff local plumbers and they all recommend PVC. I guess that's the popular stuff here. I'm replacing old rusty galvanized pipe.


----------



## bluegroove (Mar 15, 2016)

Hey Javiles what does "correct bedding " mean? thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

bluegroove said:


> I've spoken with 4 diff local plumbers and they all recommend PVC. I guess that's the popular stuff here. I'm replacing old rusty galvanized pipe.


That is because they make more money from fixing broken PVC lines.

Keep in mind that since you are replacing metal with plastic, you loose that ground connection. The reason for the yoke. is so that you have a continuous ground to the main. Stick with good Copper, which comes in a roll and use it up to the shutoff in the house.


----------



## SHEPLMBR (Mar 4, 2016)

They do know you are talking about your water main under ground and not a sprinkler line or in the house correct?


----------



## bluegroove (Mar 15, 2016)

yes they came and looked at it. estimates from $3000 to $3700!!!

I've done most of the digging and I'm guessing the materials are only going to cost me a few hundred, so I'm trying to save a ton of money by doing it myself.

I'm in Sacramento area in CA. I don't think the ground freezes here, and air temp rarely dips below 28 or 30 at night.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

bluegroove said:


> yes they came and looked at it. estimates from $3000 to $3700!!!
> 
> I've done most of the digging and I'm guessing the materials are only going to cost me a few hundred, so I'm trying to save a ton of money by doing it myself.
> 
> I'm in Sacramento area in CA. I don't think the ground freezes here, and air temp rarely dips below 28 or 30 at night.


you will be the first to know if it freezes....call the local building dept and ask them frost level and what should be used on a water main..


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

while most are in favor of pex for main water lines....but Iam still old school..3/4 copper and i always sell it to my customers....and they agree..:biggrin2:


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

SHEPLMBR said:


> They do know you are talking about your water main under ground and not a sprinkler line or in the house correct?


Most likely. But they want job security, by telling everyone to use PVC. HDPE is pretty much standard these days in most areas. My town still uses "K" Copper Line for buried water lines. One of the towns that has been having issues with bad water causing Copper lines to pinhole, has been using HDPE for buried water lines, running a trace to the Curb key/Meter.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ben's plumbing said:


> while most are in favor of pex for main water lines....but Iam still old school..3/4 copper and i always sell it to my customers....and they agree..:biggrin2:


The plus is that your body requires Copper minerals to survive. I would rather have a nice cold drink of water out of a faucet that you get water through Copper, then the funky taste that you get from lines that are PEX/HDPE.


----------



## bluegroove (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice. Today I dug deeper at the water meter and found this. Is this the horizontal leader pipe previously mentioned? It appears to be copper. Can I cut in to it, or do I need to dig farther from the meter to find something else?


----------



## bluegroove (Mar 15, 2016)

the vertical pipe has 1" OD and the horizontal is 1 1/4" OD.
I scratched them both and they look like copper, but the horizontal one has some kind of old coating that is flaking off.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

You're in California and the plumbers are suggesting PVC? Are you sure about that?

I don't think PVC is approved for use in CA for a main water supply....sprinklers, yes. But your main line?


----------



## SHEPLMBR (Mar 4, 2016)

gregzoll said:


> Most likely. But they want job security, by telling everyone to use PVC. HDPE is pretty much standard these days in most areas. My town still uses "K" Copper Line for buried water lines. One of the towns that has been having issues with bad water causing Copper lines to pinhole, has been using HDPE for buried water lines, running a trace to the Curb key/Meter.


Also depends on the acidity of the soil


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

that fitting look like compression ..but could be flare....it should come apart very easy....turn off water 1 st:wink2:


----------



## bluegroove (Mar 15, 2016)

ddawg16 said:


> You're in California and the plumbers are suggesting PVC? Are you sure about that?
> 
> I don't think PVC is approved for use in CA for a main water supply....sprinklers, yes. But your main line?


yup I'm positive. Interesting to hear you guys sounding shocked. I can't explain why the local plumbers do this, but now I'm thinking PVC not such a great idea.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

bluegroove said:


> yup I'm positive. Interesting to hear you guys sounding shocked. I can't explain why the local plumbers do this, but now I'm thinking PVC not such a great idea.


is the price you got quoted for PVC water pipe installation?


----------



## bluegroove (Mar 15, 2016)

yes. seems outrageous to me


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I wonder how cheap it would be to just hire a crew of Mexicab laborers or a female owned small business that does this.

If it requires a Jackhammer, I can see it being more. But that more for the job, makes you wonder if you are paying for their condo in Hawaii or their kids college bills.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

If you do this yourself, verify with your city that pvc is approved- I have no problem with it. UPC, which I believe is your code allows it. But again, check with your city for local rules. 
Also, add a blue tracer wire with the plastic pipe- probably required.
All this can be verified when you purchase your permit.
BTW, your numbers don't surprise me.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Don't cut the leader follow it to the end see what type of transition fitting is at the end work off that, as for bedding water line requires clean fill 4 inches all around that pipe from one end to the other, you may need to reground the home, by losing the metal and going plastic you lose the bonding on your electrical in the home.


----------

